# what can i do to stop the symptoms



## yahbas (Aug 26, 2014)

hi everyone,
my name is avi
i'm suffering from IBS (at least thats what the doctors say) for 6 years.
it started when i was 20 years old, i ate a peice of bad meat and a few hours later it happened for the first time,
i felt very ill, i experienced strong abdominal pain followed with sharp stabbing sensation in my stomach and nausea, and in the end vomiting.
after a while of vomiting i went to the hospital and the gave me fluids pain killers and anti nausea meds, that helped me eventually.
a few days later it happened again, this time without eating bad meat.
and it was like this for a few weks, i was a regular in the hospital for a couple of months.
all of a sudden it stopped, and i had a few years of peace and quiet apart from the seconde symptom that was long staying in the toilet and sharp abdominal pain afterwards.
looking back i wish i can go back to that time when pain after the toilet was mt biggest concern.
anyway 5 years later i ate somthing bad that caused a lot of my family food poison, it happened about an year ago, and ever since my symptoms got worse,
those are my symptoms for the last year:
1. stomach pain
2. nausea
3. nausea while and after eating (my worst symptom)
4. vomiting
5. diarrhea every now and then
6. feeling of weakness after eating
7. weight loss (i think becuase im a little bit afraid to eat)
8. mucus in the stool
9. the need to go to the toilet even after beeing there 3 times for a long period each time
10. abdominal pain while doing any kind of physical exercise (gym, basketball, soocer, or even driving a car over a bumpy road)
those are the tests i did in the last year each and every one of them with a negative result:
1. abdominal CT
2. abdominal X-ray
3. breath test for Helicobacter pylori
4. colonoscopy
5. endoscopy twice
6. abdominal MRI (MRCP)
7. stool test for parasites
8. urine test
9. urine collection test
i think thats about all the test i've did.
for the past 8 months i've discoverd that smoking cannabis helps with the symptoms alot, and thats what kept me out of the hospital for a very long time.
now i've decided to stop smoking cannabis because it effects me with a bad side effects such as depression, lack of motivation and difficulty falling asleep.
before turning to cannabis as my way out of the symptoms i tried many treatments such as medications (cipralex, miro 30, and clonex, all the 3 are antidepressants that suppose to help with IBS), medical hypnosis, and now im trying acupuncture with not alot of help.
i refuse to believe that i have IBS, and that there is no answer for my symptoms beside smoking cannabis.
i went to so many doctors and tried so many things, my life is just not the same because of those symptoms.
please if theres anyone that knows what can i do to make this go away i need your help...
thank you 
avi
[email protected]


----------

